# Cancer in Poodles



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

are you sure it was cancer and not fatty tumors? fatty tumors do seem to be rather common. my dog has one. several of my neighbors' dogs have them - all non-poodle breeds, by the way, including mine, and all older. in my dog's case, the tumor was biopsied and found to be non-cancerous.


----------



## khanni (Mar 29, 2014)

*Cancer*

Like Patk said are you sure it's cancer cause
My Standard Poodle had a non cancer 
Tumor also.
My 14 year old pointer also had 2 non cancer
tumors , they seem to be more common 
a the dog gets older .
But when it comes to cancer I was told when
they get older it does get more common.
Mine died 11 days ago at 13 1/2 from lung cancer.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Ginseng had a fatty tumor under her armpit for years, but cancer is a totally different thing and alas is a fact of life for living creatures. She lay down and wouldn't get up one day when she was 13 1/2 years old. She had cancer.

She was old in dog years. Don't get stressed out. My sister's Standard also died quickly of cancer at an advanced age.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Knock wood, I am about to get my 7th poodle and no cancer of any kind on any of them.
I do know one woman who had a white poodle die of skin cancer at age 8.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

khanni said:


> Like Patk said are you sure it's cancer cause
> My Standard Poodle had a non cancer
> Tumor also.
> My 14 year old pointer also had 2 non cancer
> ...


You lost a dog 11 days ago?? My sincere condolences!! Ginseng has been gone over a year and I still can't get over it. Ginseng was exactly the same age, 13 1/2. The vet described the cancer (and I saw the Xray) as inhabiting her entire "chest cavity." Not sure what kind of cancer that is. But she was fine on Sunday and went downhill till we lost her on Wednesday. We are relieved she went so quickly. I saw my sister in law yesterday who said they lost their dog (a happy mutt) after 17 years! What a great life span for a dog. Ginseng was going so strong, I assumed we'd have her for years to go, but alas we lost her quickly.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

My first Spoo, Roxy, lived to 14 and didn't have any cancers. She did have those fatty deposits though. Beau on the other hand we lost to cancer at 9 1/2. So we're batting 500 so far. We'll see how Penny fairs in this department.

Rick


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh darn.... I typed a huge reply and the app crashed right when I was going to hit send........

So I'm going to try again.
Basically I was saying that, I don't know anything about cancer in poodles but I have started studying about alternative dog Medicine, I mean .. I want to know everything that's out there when it comes to medical treatment for my babies's health. And this one doctor I admire a lot, has posted some interesting stuff on her Facebook page about holistic medicine.
My opinion is... Even for humans, chemo doesn't always work, so I have read about The Gerson Therapy .. Really really interesting stuff, Especially for a "terminal" patient (according to traditional Medicine) who has no options left.(There are some cool documentaries on Netflix if you're curious)

Anyways back to dogs... 
Holistic Medicine 
Here are a few things I thought Id share
*and I don't claim it to be true or effective , ethical... miraculous or anything ! I just started reading about it, and if it was my dog and I had run out of options I would like to know.. So .. 

http://www.ahvma.org/Widgets/FindVet.html


























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

Tika just turned 7 in January and she has a cancerous tumor in the cartilage of her hock joint. The bones of the joint are very deteriorated, possibly from the pressure of the tumor or from bone cancer in addition to the cartilage tumor. Tika will be having her leg amputated (because of the bone deterioration) and the limb will then be analyzed for osteosarcomas. 

General research that I've done on tripawd dogs (all breeds) seems to indicate that amputation due to cancer is more common in females than in males.


----------



## Constance (Jun 4, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry for your Tika! I hope everything turns out well!


----------

